# TTT should have been what Eragon (2006) is



## fadhatter (Dec 13, 2008)

> Eragon (2006) More at IMDb Pro »
> 
> The Kingdom of Alagaesia is ruled by the evil King Galbatorix, a former dragon rider that betrayed his mates and his people in his quest for power. When the orphan farm boy Eragon finds a blue stone sent by Princess Arya, he sooner realizes that it is a dragon egg. When the dragon Saphira is born, Eragon meets his mentor Brom, and becomes the dragon rider foreseen in an ancient prophecy that would set his people free from the tyrant Galbatorix. Eragon meets the rebels Varden and together they fight against the evil sorcerer Durza and the army of Galbatorix in a journey for freedom. Written by Claudio Carvalho, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
> 
> ...




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449010/

At least we can say that people are inspired to remake LOTR under other names; too bad Peter Jackson had to ruin the best name in fantasy genre.

This looks like an Anne McCaffrey dragonriders, under another name....And dont give me **** about similarity to Aragorn LOL

this had everything that TTT should have had : Arwyn, believeable Saruman, battle scenes (too bad Malkovich almost killed it). Great armour, great weapons, believaeble villains

What a great casting: jeremy irons, robert carlyle.....the girl and the male lead, gave us sex appeal that Bloom and the midgets killed in LOTR


----------



## Illuin (Dec 13, 2008)

> Originally posted by fadhatter
> _At least we can say that people are inspired to remake LOTR under other names; too bad Peter Jackson had to ruin the best name in fantasy genre._


 


I have to give you credit where credit is due fad, after all these years you remain unwavering in your position. If you could only teach that steadfastness to our politicians, we would at least have a chance .


----------



## Mike (Dec 14, 2008)

Eragon the book was terrible enough. Eragon the movie was even worst.

Could you at least bring up some good films if you're going to bash Peter Jackson?


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 15, 2008)

No! See, he's just making sure that everyone knows how horrible he things that The Two Towers movie was, typing that Eragon was something that was easily better! No? oh well. I never even saw that movie.  Most inform me that it was horrible, for people who read the book or not. Anyways, from those summaries, I don't see that Eragon is a rip-off of that The Lord Of The Rings story. Mayhaps the movie makes it more obvious? A simple as well as normally unimportant guy becomes especially important, and an evil ruler needs deposing. Happens in lots of stories that are otherwise quite different from that The Lord Of The Rings story.


----------



## Mike (Dec 15, 2008)

No, in terms of plot, _Eragon_ does not really copy _the Lord of the Rings_. The general problem is that _Eragon_ is actually what would happen if _Star Wars_ were set in Middle-Earth. My general hatred towards the novel has more to do with poor prose than the plot itself.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike said:


> Eragon the book was terrible enough. Eragon the movie was even worst.
> 
> Could you at least bring up some good films if you're going to bash Peter Jackson?


That's the point I wanted to make. However, having not read the book or seen the film I figured I wasn't qualified to make it! I have though been reliably informed the film was complete dross (hence why I haven't seen it). Which was a shame, because it could have been so good, given the cast and the trailer I saw for it.


----------



## fadhatter (Dec 16, 2008)

Wolfshead said:


> That's the point I wanted to make. However, having not read the book or seen the film I figured I wasn't qualified to make it! I have though been reliably informed the film was complete dross (hence why I haven't seen it). Which was a shame, because it could have been so good, given the cast and the trailer I saw for it.



LOL this is why Peter Jackson get so many free passes because of the Tolkien name...its sad...

Eragon = Aragorn, as for ripping the LOTR books, its more in line with Anne McAffrey's dragonriders

how the heck does star wars comes into it? Because of the hero looking into the setting sun??? WTF ? or he comes back to see his uncle get killed by the bad guys? but but there were NO sandpeople !!!

It took a bit out of TTT; HOWever, my opinion is TTT was the best of peter jackson's bad 3 

yeah Eragon redid Saruman revving up his troops, and the Helm deep scene, but they did it better than Jackson

and it was shot in dark atmosphere when it needed to

as far as the plot goes: the dragon choses the hero for her reasons which she tells him. She hatched because of him and they become one.....is that like using the Force in star wars which ripped a lot of Hindu mythology.

a good movie is when you don want to leave the cinema/story etc...this movie felt very short at 100min, even if it hinted a sequel...they could have easily fitted in another 20 min of "warg action" like Jackson did


----------



## Runyadur (Dec 19, 2008)

> Great armour, great weapons, believaeble villains



I think you're very wrong comparing the lotr arms and armour with those of eragon. There were many things wrong with Jackson's work on the trilogy but one thing that's certain is that WETA did a great job on the arms/armour section; I'm not saying that because they were faithful to Tolkien's writings (some things they made are not) but because everything they created is usable and could have indeed been used in real life. I have been studying medieval arms and armour for some years now and when i saw the films I was amazed at how they kept things simple and practical were they needed be so(as in armour used in war) and elaborate were they could be elaborate(as in ceremonial armour).
In eragon that discrimination was non-existant, and my guess is that most swords would be painfull to say the least to use in real conditions with all those protruding parts and armour would be rather non-protective.
As far as the book is concerned it seemed a bit naive to me. The movie made it even clearer and it didn't even manage to hold me as other fantasy films.


----------

